# Any Mullet riders?



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Anyone on here riding a Fisher Mullet at all for primarily Dirt Jumping and Urban riding? 

Im looking to get back into jumping and i'd like to have an urban assault bike for around campus, and I can get a great deal on brand new GF Mullet through a shop for around cost. But im not sure if the Mullet is a legitimate jumping bike or not, or if it's just a poor attempt at it and its more of a beefy XC bike, which i dont need because I already have a beefy Cannondale hardtail.

Looking for opinions on GF Mullet/Opie....

TIA


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

I was looking at the Gary Fisher Mullet for a dirt jumper, but shortly thereafter I found out that the Bomber fork isn't all that impressive. The color wasn't winning me over either.


----------



## scottg07 (Jun 21, 2006)

i used to ride an opie which you knows like the mullet but with crappier parts- i did some upgrading on it and geo was pretty good for urban- bunnyhopping, stair gaps, etc- never dirt jumped it but parts spec on it wouldve sucked anyway the fork was awful. i kind of wish i still had it, i really liked the frame- its probably worth it then upgrading parts


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

I've got a full drive train i could upgrade it to, i just wonder about the wheels and fork on the opie.


----------



## scottg07 (Jun 21, 2006)

on the opie or mullet? wheels and fork on opie are terrible- sure they are alot better on mullet. the wheels on my opie were rim brake wheels w/o disc upgrade option even and the fork would actually top out- after being compressed it would just bang snap back up. i think it was a dart 1 but not for sure. but the great thing is you can ride it till you can afford to upgrade especially if you already have a drivetrain to upgrade to. i went through a crankset every week on my opie until i upgraded to big earls. id round out the square tapers like nothing. its more affordable than putting 2k on ur credit card on a custom build tho its fun till u get ur bill..


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Yea, IDK. I guess i gotta check my prices and see which makes more sense...


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

This is my GED. I have had it for years. The only stock bits are the cranks/bb, stem/bars, and brakes. The BB last week began to show signs of some slight play. Been very solid for me. I have the 2008 Trek "pitch-book", it is the book for employees to read and understand to better represent the product. In the "Biggin's" section is poses the same question you had, is it a poseur bike? No, and according to the book it STATES that Gregg Watts has not broken a biggin's frame yet. He has been with GF for nearly 4 seasons. That is not to say that someone out there broke a frame, every company will produce a frame that will fail, its a reality. The build is mediocre, but good at the pricepoint. You're going to have to pay to play, and when you do this kind riding, stuff will break and wear out. I say go for it, and replace stuff as it breaks.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Whats a GED? Is that the same as a Mullet i guess?

Also, whats the difference in the frames between the Mullet and the Opie?

I guess i just gotta decide if its worth the extra money for the better wheels/fork on the Mullet compared to the Opie.... (i have a complete 1x9 drivetrain i plan on using on either of them, so i dont care about those parts)


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

BTW, does anyone know anything about the Opie24? Whats that all about? I dont recognize many of the parts that are listed...


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

The GED, was part of the Biggins line-up a few years ago. Same frame. If you get the Mullet it will be worth it. The parts groups is much better, but WILL break and wearout. Thats a fact. They will last longer than what is on the Opie. And as far as someone complaining about the fork; there is nothing wrong with that fork. The fork that comes on the mullet will be there the longest( as far as parts goes). It's stiff and firm, when DJing and urban riding you don't want your fork to "wallow", it should only really be there to take the "edge" off.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

i was looking at a mullet before i bought a bike used, it was a great bike but i just got a better deal so i went for it...


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

gop427 said:


> The GED, was part of the Biggins line-up a few years ago. Same frame. If you get the Mullet it will be worth it. The parts groups is much better, but WILL break and wearout. Thats a fact. They will last longer than what is on the Opie. And as far as someone complaining about the fork; there is nothing wrong with that fork. The fork that comes on the mullet will be there the longest( as far as parts goes). It's stiff and firm, when DJing and urban riding you don't want your fork to "wallow", it should only really be there to take the "edge" off.


Yea, i just dont know if i can afford the mullet. I have a full pretty much brand new 1x9 drive train (chain/cassette/shifter/derailleur/bashguard/jumpstop/crank etc) that i plan on swapping on there either way, whether i get either of the bikes. So i just dont know if i should get the Opie or the Mullet, whether the Mullet would be worth it just because of the wheels and fork.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

I played with an Opie the other day, the bike just felt cheap, cheap fork, cheap wheels, cheap parts, cheap hardware etc.... Im gonna try for a mullet


----------

